# Heres Something For The Car People



## Riaz (15/8/14)

http://www.carthrottle.com/can-you-get-60-per-cent-in-the-worlds-hardest-car-quiz/

post your results

i got 40%


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

24%

That was difficult

Nice find @Riaz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

64% not that easy


----------



## Riaz (15/8/14)

Noddy said:


> 64% not that easy


wow nicely done!


----------



## Riaz (15/8/14)

Silver said:


> 24%
> 
> That was difficult
> 
> Nice find @Riaz


yeah there are some real tricky ones in there


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

Riaz said:


> wow nicely done!


Thanks. Thought I did worse. Was tricky


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

Noddy said:


> 64% not that easy


 
great score!


----------



## Gizmo (15/8/14)

LOL

You scored 36%


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/8/14)

Even me

You scored 36%


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

Dame hard questions


----------



## Necris (15/8/14)

28%...tricky that one


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

i thought this thread would be about something we could suggest to Sharief /@Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Riaz (15/8/14)

Cat said:


> i thought this thread would be about something we could suggest to Sharief /@Cape vaping supplies




Ya him and his in-car pics lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/8/14)

Ma se harê thats k@k hard 36%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (15/8/14)

You scored 40%


----------



## MurderDoll (15/8/14)

52%


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

Lol, i think i scored the lowest with 24%


----------



## annemarievdh (15/8/14)

I just got 28% but got board, it was to long so i kinda just picked any answer for about the last 100 questions


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/8/14)

68%

Im sure that you spell it koenigggggsseggggg,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (15/8/14)

40%. *Expletive.


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

36%, but did not know one single answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> 68%
> 
> Im sure that you spell it koenigggggsseggggg,



Fantastic score
Lol on koeniggggseggg

Remember that one question about which car model did not exist. One was a Toyota Deliboy. Im sure i got that one wrong. I picked something else

Lol, was a great quiz though. Nicely put together


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

48% ppfffft


----------



## Alex (15/8/14)

Andre said:


> 36%, but did not know one single answer.


 
I think the only one I got right was that very blurred pic of those Red Reo Grands.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (16/8/14)

%44 wow... that's a test for enthusiasts!


----------



## Dr Evil (16/8/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Yiannaki (16/8/14)

Wow this was quite tricky!


----------



## Die Kriek (18/8/14)

It's official, keep me away from anything to do with cars

20%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sesh17 (20/8/14)

36% thought I did better


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

guessed my way into a whopping 24%


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

wow i guessed myself up to 38%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

